# Cool Calvin Sticker!



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Thought this was pretty good...cut it out on my vinyl cutter about 15 minutes ago.

It's bout 1" tall, sitting on top of a BK2 body. Hope it doesn't break the rules or offend anyone.


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

I gotta have one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Email me your address @ [email protected] and I'll send you one for nothing with some simple instructions, because the thing is so small.

Mitch

I'll make them for Losi to, or any other company if needed.


----------



## jloyd01 (Jul 22, 2004)

:lol: 


Matt Beaty has one of those on his monster pirate, only the Associated is replaced with "T-Maxx". Of course the jokes on him, his pirate is almost never working. (That's why he's never raced it)


----------

